# VMR | Wheels ? V710 Deep Concave Split Spoke Mesh 18"/19"/20" - 2012+ Beetle (A5)



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – V710 Deep Concave Split Spoke Mesh 18"/19"/20" - 2012+ Beetle (A5)*










*VMR | Wheels – V710s In Stock!*

The VMR Wheels V710 is a 7 split spoke mesh wheel with a deep concave face. Available in 18", 19" & 20" sizing and in multiple finishes (Hyper Silver, Gunmetal and Matte Black), this makes it the perfect wheel for any 2012+ Beetle (A5) Owner.










*Standard finish Gunmetal*










*Custom Orange powdercoat*










*Custom Red powdercoat*










*For more information contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), by phone at 714-442-7916 EXT 108. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.*​
*Sizes:*
-18x8.5
-19x8.5
-20x9

*V710 Features:*
-Aggressive Concave Design
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

18"/19"/20" sizes available for your Beetle (A5).


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## salgti18t (Apr 7, 2003)

What size 710 are on that Light blue beetle ? Any suspension work ? Love the look , thanks !


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump!

New stock has just arrived! Ready for your new spring/summer look!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V710s coming in soon! Pre-Order yours before they’re gone! PM me for quotes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V710s In Stock and ready to ship! PM me for quotes and specific fitment availability!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship. PM me for quotes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V710s in Stock! PM me for quotes!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Love these on my Beetle!

Great customer service from the guys at VMR too. Always very helpful with questions.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

We appreciate the kind words! We're all enthusiasts here, so we like to do everything we can to help the community! eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V710s in-stock! PM me for a quote today!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

New MK7 R on our Gunmetal V710s! PM me for Quotes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Clean MK5 Jetta spotted at the Linden VW booth at Waterfest 21. This one is wearing 19" Matte Black V710s
PM or email for Quotes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

White MK7 GTI spotted at Waterfest on Matte Black V710s. Send us your photos!
PM or email for quotes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels​*
*Nickel Plated V710


PM or email for more details on custom powder coat finishes!​*


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Guys! :wave: Just wanted to let everyone know that we have V710s in stock! PM or email for quotes! Happy Friday!











eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V710 - Sunken Treasure / V710 - Galaxy Black

decisions, decisions . . .


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Great ic: of this MK6 on our Hyper Silver V710's. In stock and ready to go! Interested in wheel/tire packages? Send a PM my way


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

ic: is a perfect example of why Titan Bronze is a favorite when it comes to powder coating finishes  V710s are in stock! email [email protected] or PM for quotes! eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Mean lookin' Monsoon Grey Audi S4 on V710s. Get your set today! email [email protected] or PM!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Customer submission with Matte Black V710s!  18" V710 Gunmetal and Hyper Silver are in stock; 19" V710 all finishes available! email [email protected] or PM for quotes! Happy New Year Vortex! :thumbup:


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Love em


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Fender13 said:


> Love em


Hey! Looking good, thank you for sharing! Please share some more when you can! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Limited supply left in 18" Gunmetal finish & plenty available in Hyper Silver! 19" V710 all finishes are in stock!  feel free to email [email protected] or PM, Happy Friday!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

email [email protected] or PM for quotes! 18" Hyper Silver available and all 19" V710 finishes in stock! eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

So good!! 18" V710s available in Hyper Silver, 19" Hyper Silver, Gunmetal and Matte Black finishes in stock! :thumbup: email [email protected] or PM for more details!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Customer submitted photo! TTRS on Gunmetal V710s, loving this combination. :heart: PM's replied! email [email protected] or PM if you're interested in a set! Have a great weekend Vortex!


----------

